# Urdu: so gaii raastaa tak tak ke har ik raahguzaar



## Abu Talha

Hello,

Here are a few lines from Faiz Ahmed Faiz's tanhaaii:


ڈھل چکی رات بکھرنے لگا تاروں کا غبار
لڑکھڑانے لگے ایوانوں میں خوابیدہ چراغ
سو گئی راستہ تک تک کے ہر اک راہگزار
اجنبی خاک نے دھندھلا دئے قدموں کے سراغ


Dhal cukii raat bikharne lagaa taaroN kaa Gubaar
laRkhaRaane lage aiwaanoN meN xwaabiida ciraaG
_so *gaii* raasta tak tak ke har ik raahguzaar
_ajnabii xaak ne dhundhlaa diye qadamoN ke suraaG

I don't understand why _gaii_ is conjugated feminine. If its subject is _raasta_, shouldn't it be masculine?

Thanks.


----------



## Alfaaz

* راستہ "* نہیں سو گیا بلکہ *" راہگزر "* سو _گئی_ * "*_*
rastah*_ naheen so gaya balkeh _*raahguzar*_ so gai; that would probably explain why gaii is conjugated as feminine. ​


----------



## Abu Talha

Alfaaz said:


> * راستہ "* نہیں سو گیا بلکہ *" راہگزر "* سو _گئی_ * "*_*
> rastah*_ naheen so gaya balkeh _*raahguzar*_ so gai; that would probably explain why gaii is conjugated as feminine. ​




الفاظ صاحب میں آپ کا ہمیں اپنی راۓ سے نوازنے کا شکرگزار ہوں. آپ کی راۓ میں راہگزار کے مؤنث ہونے کی کوئی خاص وجہ ہے ؟
اور اس احتمال پر کہ سو جانے کا فاعل راہگزار ہے کیا مطلب یہ اخذ ہوتا ہے کہ ہر راہگزار راستہ پر چل چل کر، اُسے دیکھ دیکھ کر، سو گیا ؟

مجھے یہ مطلب پسند آیا تھا کہ جیسے شاعر اپنے دل سے پوچھتا ہے کہ
"پھر کوئی آیا دل زار نہیں کوئی نہیں 
راہ رو ہو گا کہیں اور چلا جائے گا"
اُسی طرح راستہ بھی راہگزاروں کو تک تک کر، اس تمنا سے کہ شاید ان میں سے کوئی ایک رک جاۓ، بالآخر مایوس ہو کر سو جاتا ہے.


----------



## Alfaaz

Your welcome! First of all I should say that I'm not an expert of either the Urdu language or poetry and just provided an opinion (which might not be correct)! 
From the little I know, Faiz's poetry seems to often have double meaning (one that is _bazahir (love)_ and another that seems to be political-Mujh se pehli si mahabbat mere mahbub na mang, na ab raqeeb...). By examining just the two lines: 
_"so gaii raasta tak tak ke har ik raahguzaar
_ajnabii xaak ne dhundhlaa diye qadamoN ke suraaG"
it seemed like the raahguzaar is waiting/muntazir of someone "special" whose footprints/qadmon ke nishaan were on the raahguzar but now _even those_ are fading away due to the "ajnabi" khaak! (This interpretation might seem very filmy, it even reminds one of the song "ab yahaan koi naheen, koi naheen, ayega; dil-e-tanha, gham-e-tanhai mein dhal jaaega!") 
Let's see what others say....


----------



## marrish

It seems the dust to have fallen asleep, laying itslef down on the footprints of the passeagers. Of course if your spelling is sound. Rahguzaar can designate women, too...


----------



## Alfaaz

Unique response and way of looking at it *marrish* (the dust/khak falling asleep)! Does anyone else have answers for this "معمہ" ?


----------



## Abu Talha

Thanks very much Alfaaz, Marrish for your valued opinions. I found a video (audio and image slideshow) purportedly by Faiz himself reciting this poem. In it he says,

"so gaii [pause] raasta tak tak ke [pause] har ik raahguzaar"

Now because of the pauses, I feel as if _raasta_ is the object of _tak tak ke_, but I'm not sure, which leaves _raah guzaar_ as the subject of _so gaii_.

Marrish, your theory of _xaak_ having fallen asleep would fit the gender but then we would have one extra word raahguzaar which does not fit in the sentence. What do you think?

The video, by the way, is on YouTube and is titled "FAiz Ahmad Faiz recites his own Poetry".


----------



## greatbear

I think the "gaii" is conjugated for a woman "raahguzaar"; I don't see any other subject for "gaii".
I found it interesting however that the poet used "taak taak ke" instead of "taakte taakte", the former for me also having a sense of reproach integrated.


----------



## Qureshpor

This poem, to a small extent, reminds me of  Walter de la Mare's "The Listeners", but this is just a side issue.

tanhaa'ii

phir ko'ii aayaa, dil-i-zaar, nahiiN ko'ii nahiiN
raah-rau ho gaa, kahiiN aur chalaa jaa'e gaa
Dhal chukii raat, bikharne lagaa taaroN kaa Ghubaar
laRkhaRaane lage aivaanoN meN xvaabiidah charaaGh
so ga'ii raastah tak tak ke har ik raah-guzaar
ajnabii xaak ne dhuNdlaa diye qadmoN ke suraaGh
gul karo sham3eN, baRhaa do mai-o-miinaa-o-ayaaGh
apne be-xvaab kivaaRoN ko muqaffal kar do
ab yahaaN ko'ii nahiiN ko'ii nahiiN aa'e gaa!

Loneliness

Is there someone at the door, O afflicted heart? No, there is no one
Perhaps it's some traveller, he (too) might head for elsewhere
The night is almost over, clusters of stars have now begun to scatter
The sleepy lamps in the hallways have started to flicker
Every single path has fallen asleep, tired of keeping an eye out for (my beloved)
Dust from a strange land has obliterated any signs of the footprints
Extinguish all the candles, bring forward wine, the pitcher and the cup
Lock up all the sleepless doors of my house
No one will come here now, no one!

Now to get to the real issue!

har ik raah-guzaar (feminine subject) raastah (object) tak tak ke so ga'ii hai.

k_haaNRii ga'ii mukk, killaa gayaa Thukk!


----------



## Abu Talha

QURESHPOR said:


> Every single path has fallen sleep, tired of keeping an eye out for (my beloved)
> har ik raah-guzaar (feminine subject) raastah (object) tak tak ke so ga'ii hai.


Thanks very much for your reply Qureshpor SaaHib. I wonder if I may ask you for some detail. 

So "path" in your translation is _raah-guzaar_ and _raasta taknaa_ is "to keep an eye out [for someone]"? Is so, why is raah-guzaar feminine?

PS. What is "killaa gayaa Thukk"?


----------



## Qureshpor

daee said:


> Thanks very much for your reply Qureshpor SaaHib. I wonder if I may ask you for some detail.
> 
> So "path" in your translation is _raah-guzaar_ and _raasta taknaa_ is "to keep an eye out [for someone]"? If so, why is raah-guzaar feminine?
> 
> PS. What is "killaa gayaa Thukk"?



Sorry, I don't follow your line of thinking. raastaah, as you know is masculine and raah is feminine. So, where is the problem?

k_haaNRii ga'ii mukk (The story is over!)

killaa gayaa Thukk (The peg is driven in the ground!) 

As a child, I remember being told stories and this is how they all ended (in Punjabi)!


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> tanhaa'ii
> 
> phir ko'ii aayaa, dil-i-zaar, nahiiN ko'ii nahiiN
> raah-rau ho gaa, kahiiN aur chalaa jaa'e gaa
> Dhal chukii raat, bikharne lagaa taaroN kaa Ghubaar
> laRkhaRaane lage aivaanoN meN xvaabiidah charaaGh
> so ga'ii raastah tak tak ke har ik raah-guzaar
> ajnabii xaak ne dhuNdlaa diye qadmoN ke suraaGh
> gul karo sham3eN, baRhaa do mai-o-miinaa-o-ayaaGh
> apne be-xvaab kivaaRoN ko muqaffal kar do
> ab yahaaN ko'ii nahiiN ko'ii nahiiN aa'e gaa!
> 
> Loneliness
> 
> Is there someone at the door, O afflicted heart? No, there is no one
> Perhaps it's some highwayman, he (too) might head for elsewhere
> The night is almost over, clusters of stars have now begun to scatter
> The sleepy lamps in the hallways have started to flicker
> Every single path has fallen asleep, tired of keeping an eye out for (my beloved)
> Dust from a strange land has obliterated any signs of the footprints
> Extinguish all the candles, bring forward wine, the pitcher and the cup
> Lock up all the sleepless doors of my house
> No one will come here now, no one!



Thanks for the full couplet and the translation, QP: it's indeed beautiful verse! I am not familiar with the word "raah-rau" ("raah" means a path, but I don't know the word "rau" - how is this "rau" pronounced by the way?): does it indeed mean a highwayman? Note that a highwayman is someone who robs travellers on the roads off their money, etc. - a kind of brigand.

As a side issue, I would like to read more of this poet: can I find Faiz published in Devanagari script with a glossary of meanings of too much Urdu words (like "aivaanoN")?


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Thanks for the full couplet and the translation, QP: it's indeed beautiful verse! I am not familiar with the word "raah-rau" ("raah" means a path, but I don't know the word "rau" - how is this "rau" pronounced by the way?): does it indeed mean a highwayman? Note that a highwayman is someone who robs travellers on the roads off their money, etc. - a kind of brigand.
> 
> As a side issue, I would like to read more of this poet: can I find Faiz published in Devanagari script with a glossary of meanings of too much Urdu words (like "aivaanoN")?



greatbear, you are welcome! Gratitude is due to you even more so for asking about "raah-rau". As you know, I started off by saying that this poem reminded me of Walter de la Mare's "The Listeners". Well, I had a "highwayman" in my mind from there, I think!  It is "raah-zan" that is a highwayman. 

"raah-rau" means simply a "musaafir", a traveller. "rau" is from the Persian verb "raftan" (to go), and "raah-rau" therefore is a "raah par chalne vaalaa" (wayfarer).

Regarding your second query, I shall try to find out and get back to you.


----------



## Abu Talha

QURESHPOR said:


> Sorry, I don't follow your line of thinking. raastaah, as you know is masculine and raah is feminine. So, where is the problem?
> 
> k_haaNRii ga'ii mukk (The story is over!)
> 
> killaa gayaa Thukk (The peg is driven in the ground!)
> 
> As a child, I remember being told stories and this is how they all ended (in Punjabi)!


I see now. I guess I thought raah-guzaar was masculine.

Thanks for clearing everything up!


----------



## Qureshpor

Just to add one further point. I believe Alfaaz SaaHib has already pointed to this. I believe the word is "raah-guzar", "rah-guzar" as opposed to "raah-guzaar". I have gone along with writing "raah-guzaar" because of it rhyming with "Ghubaar". I don't know if anyone else would care to mention. "raah-guzaar" may be an accepted alternative.

Edit: I have just heard Faiz recite this poem on Youtube. He indeed pronounces it as "raah-guzaar".

There are always layers of meanings in works of good poets and Faiz was a poet of high class. "Ghubaar" actually means dust, just like "dhuul" or "xaak". So, "taaroN kaa Ghubaar" would literally be "stardust". Could the "ajnabii" (foreign) dust be from the stars?


----------



## Alfaaz

معمہ آخر حل ہو گیا! The translation was indeed beautiful Qureshpor! 

*greatbear: *I believe you can find devanagri books of Faiz Ahmad Faiz in India. He often visited for Urdu language conferences and was popular among the likes of Dilip Kumar and (late) Sunil Dutt, both also took great interest in Urdu poetry and used to be Mehmaan-e-Khususi at such conferences whether held in India or Pakistan. Shabana Azimi also commented once that she was sitting with him and he asked her to read from his newly published book; Ms. Azmi said "Uncle mujhe to Urdu parhna hi naheen ati!" Faiz was shocked at this, but then Ms. Azmi quickly told that she reads all his works (and that of other authors/poets) in the Hindi script...

If you want you could start by listening  to Faiz's poetry (on YouTube): 



You probably would have heard of the nazm sung by (late) Noor Jahan (even in her trip to India in the 1980's during Mortal Men Immortal Melodies) "Mujhe se pehli si mahabbat mere mehbub na maang!"
Mehdi Hassan's "Gulon mein rang bhare" is also written by Faiz; 
Naheed Akhtar's "Khushi se dil ne sahi" has a somewhat uplifiting/upbeat kind of mood, as compared to the previous two...
Tina Sani's "Bol ke lab azaad hain tere" might be inspiring; 
It was *also sung live, unplugged by Shabana Azmi in a tribute*: Youtube Title: Shababa Aazmi Pays Rich Tributes to Faiz Ahmad Faiz 

Laal band has recently sung Ummed-e-sehar ki baat suno in a modern way...
*English and Urdu subtitles*: type in Youtube: Umeed E Sahar - Hope of New Dawn - امید سحر 


Faiz was a good poet of modern times, despite the fact that some or many might not agree with some of his social/religious/political views... 

Also, for starting out, here is a link to a Roman Urdu booklet/dictionary that was made in India for those not familiar with Urdu rasm-ul-khat: http://www.learningurdu.com/urdudictionary.asp
It's definitely not going to be as comprehensive as Farhang-e-Asifiyah or Naseem-ul-Lughat, etc. but good for starters....

Edit: the word is (probably) raah-guzaar and not raah-guzar; checked multiple online sources....but they are not always reliable as printed books of course!


----------



## greatbear

Thanks both, QP and Alfaaz!

While the YouTube links won't be too helpful for me, I'm afraid, since I prefer reading (offline/online) - especially poetry - I am very thankful to you for the online dictionary; I used to want learn Urdu as a child (along with the script), and maybe it's still not too late, at least without the script 
I will make further enquiries about Faiz in Devanagari when I go to India the next time; meanwhile, I will also wait if QP finds out some resource/book.


----------



## Alfaaz

You're welcome! Here is a website that provides poetry by different authors in Roman, Urdu, and Hindi scripts: http://urduindia.wordpress.com/2006/07/24/mere-qaatil-mere-dildaar-mere-paas-rahofaiz-ahmad-faiz/


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> I used to want (to) learn Urdu as a child (along with the script), and maybe it's still not too late, at least without the script
> 
> I will make further enquiries about Faiz in Devanagari when I go to India the next time; meanwhile, I will also wait if QP finds out some resource/book.



Here is a very small start.

http://www.bestghazals.net/search/label/Faiz  (Devanagri)

http://www.urdupoetry.com/faiz.html (Roman)

Finally, a little bit about Urdu poetry..Urdu Poetry- A Beginner's Guide

http://groups.google.com/group/alt....urdu+poetry+beginner's+guide#d5be0e698b23203e

If you wish to have a little change.. (A little of Iqbal's poetry in Urdu, Roman and Devanagri)

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...#v=onepage&q=urdu poetry in devanagri&f=false

Going back in time, further.

http://www.archive.org/details/DeewanGalib (Dewan-i-Ghalib- Sardar Ja’fari-Urdu/Devanagri)

I would of course recommend that you try to fulfil your life long desire to learn to read Urdu script. I shall see if I can find useful materials for Devanagri users. My catalyst for learning Devanagri was the Bengali novel, "Devdaas". Who knows, Faiz could be your catalyst!

Finally, a little bit ABOUT Urdu poetry...Urdu Poetry-A Beginner's Guide

http://groups.google.com/group/alt....urdu+poetry+beginner's+guide#d5be0e698b23203e

http://groups.google.com/group/alt....urdu+poetry+beginner's+guide#b64c9025ef99f765


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> Just to add one further point. I believe Alfaaz SaaHib has already pointed to this. I believe the word is "raah-guzar", "rah-guzar" as opposed to "raah-guzaar". I have gone along with writing "raah-guzaar" because of it rhyming with "Ghubaar". I don't know if anyone else would care to mention. "raah-guzaar" may be an accepted alternative.
> 
> Edit: I have just heard Faiz recite this poem on Youtube. He indeed pronounces it as "raah-guzaar".
> 
> There are always layers of meanings in works of good poets and Faiz was a poet of high class. "Ghubaar" actually means dust, just like "dhuul" or "xaak". So, "taaroN kaa Ghubaar" would literally be "stardust". Could the "ajnabii" (foreign) dust be from the stars?


 QP SaaHib, the word is indeed_ *rah guzar *_or_ *raah guzar* _! Here, as you say, the usage of_ *rah guzaar* _goes with_ *ghubaar*_ and poets have the licence to make these small changes for the sake of rhyme and meter. One can even use* raah guzaar* if there was a need!

Bye the way, _*rah guzar *__/ *raah guzar* _can be either masculine or feminine!


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> Here is a very small start.
> 
> http://www.bestghazals.net/search/label/Faiz  (Devanagri)
> 
> http://www.urdupoetry.com/faiz.html (Roman)
> 
> Finally, a little bit about Urdu poetry..Urdu Poetry- A Beginner's Guide
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.language.urdu.poetry/browse_frm/thread/60c883e8c70eefaf/d5be0e698b23203e?lnk=gst&q=urdu+poetry+beginner's+guide#d5be0e698b23203e
> 
> If you wish to have a little change.. (A little of Iqbal's poetry in Urdu, Roman and Devanagri)
> 
> http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=Unq9tFYCL6wC&pg=PP4&lpg=PP4&dq=urdu+poetry+in+devanagri&source=bl&ots=-m3rqrPu-u&sig=TxqM0rGPe4w0XJsGVEdjbISkpBA&hl=en&sa=X&ei=HwccT-P4IJCBtQa0y9hH&ved=0CEUQ6AEwBThG#v=onepage&q=urdu poetry in devanagri&f=false
> 
> Going back in time, further.
> 
> http://www.archive.org/details/DeewanGalib (Dewan-i-Ghalib- Sardar Ja’fari-Urdu/Devanagri)
> 
> I would of course recommend that you try to fulfil your life long desire to learn to read Urdu script. I shall see if I can find useful materials for Devanagri users. My catalyst for learning Devanagri was the Bengali novel, "Devdaas". Who knows, Faiz could be your catalyst!
> 
> Finally, a little bit ABOUT Urdu poetry...Urdu Poetry-A Beginner's Guide
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.language.urdu.poetry/browse_frm/thread/60c883e8c70eefaf/d5be0e698b23203e?lnk=gst&q=urdu+poetry+beginner's+guide#d5be0e698b23203e
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.language.urdu.poetry/browse_frm/thread/dce94c088eb17e6b/b64c9025ef99f765?lnk=gst&q=urdu+poetry+beginner's+guide#b64c9025ef99f765



Many thanks, QP!


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> QP SaaHib, the word is indeed_ *rah guzar *_or_ *raah guzar* _! Here, as you say, the usage of_ *rah guzaar* _goes with_ *ghubaar*_ and poets have the licence to make these small changes for the sake of rhyme and meter. One can even use* raah guzaar* if there was a need!
> 
> Bye the way, _*rah guzar *__/ *raah guzar* _can be either masculine or feminine!



shukr-an jidd-an!


----------



## Faylasoof

_3afwan yaa axii_! .... and it is _shukran jaziilan_, bye the way!


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> _3afwan yaa axii_! .... and it is _shukran jaziilan_, bye the way!



In my "dialect", "jiddan" is common!


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> In my "dialect", "jiddan" is common!


 I have no wish to start a debate here but just for the record, _jaziilan_ is فصیح _ faSiiH_! Anyway, your sentiment is truly appreciated!


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> As a side issue, I would like to read more of this poet: can I find Faiz published in Devanagari script with a glossary of meanings of too much Urdu words (like "aivaanoN")?



greatbear jii, as promised, here is a link to Faiz (as well as Raashid and Miirajii)'s poetry which should keep you occupied for some considerable time. It is not in Devanagri, but all of it is in Urdu and Roman. I hope that in addition to you, other lovers of Urdu literature will also find this link a source of endless pleasure.

http://www.columbia.edu/itc/mealac/pritchett/00urdu/3mod/index.html


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> greatbear jii, as promised, here is a link to Faiz (as well as Raashid and Miirajii)'s poetry which should keep you occupied for some considerable time. It is not in Devanagri, but all of it is in Urdu and Roman. I hope that in addition to you, other lovers of Urdu literature will also find this link a source of endless pleasure.
> 
> http://www.columbia.edu/itc/mealac/pritchett/00urdu/3mod/index.html



Thanks a lot, QP! I cannot read Urdu and it's difficult for me to read Hindi/Urdu in Roman script, but I will give it a try, since at least I will learn many of the Urdu words as well while doing it. Also, it will be a way of thanking you for all your trouble. But in case, any time later, you do find something in Devanagari, please let me know either on this thread or by personal message, since it's much easier for me to read in Devanagari.

Thanks again


----------



## Qureshpor

You are welcome! They say "A bird in hand is worth two in the bush" and I think what you have already got is invaluable material. However, to meet your Devanagri script request (and to catch the two birds in the bush) try looking for the book mentioned in the link below, when you visit India. I don't know much about the book apart from what I can see from the link itself. So, do take a look at it before spending your hard earned rupees!

http://www.islamicbookstore.com/b10111.html


----------



## Qureshpor

Qureshpor said:


> This poem, to a small extent, reminds me of  Walter de la Mare's "The Listeners", but this is just a side issue.
> 
> tanhaa'ii
> 
> phir ko'ii aayaa, dil-i-zaar, nahiiN ko'ii nahiiN
> raah-rau ho gaa, kahiiN aur chalaa jaa'e gaa
> Dhal chukii raat, bikharne lagaa taaroN kaa Ghubaar
> laRkhaRaane lage aivaanoN meN xvaabiidah charaaGh
> so ga'ii raastah tak tak ke har ik raah-guzaar
> ajnabii xaak ne dhuNdlaa diye qadmoN ke suraaGh
> gul karo sham3eN, baRhaa do mai-o-miinaa-o-ayaaGh
> apne be-xvaab kivaaRoN ko muqaffal kar do
> ab yahaaN ko'ii nahiiN ko'ii nahiiN aa'e gaa!
> 
> Loneliness
> 
> Is there someone at the door, O afflicted heart? No, there is no one
> Perhaps it's some traveller, he (too) might head for elsewhere
> The night is almost over, clusters of stars have now begun to scatter
> The sleepy lamps in the hallways have started to flicker
> Every single path has fallen asleep, tired of keeping an eye out for (my beloved)
> Dust from a strange land has obliterated any signs of the footprints
> Extinguish all the candles, bring forward wine, the pitcher and the cup
> Lock up all the sleepless doors of my house
> No one will come here now, no one!
> 
> Now to get to the real issue!
> 
> har ik raah-guzaar (feminine subject) raastah (object) tak tak ke so ga'ii hai.
> 
> k_haaNRii ga'ii mukk, killaa gayaa Thukk!



Loneliness

O afflicted heart! Is someone at the door? No, not a soul
A wayfarer perhaps. He will head off on to another road
The night is over; the stardust is beginning to scatter
The sleepy lamps in the hallways have started to flicker
Tired of keeping a lookout, every pathway is in snooze
Alien dust has settled to obscure the footsteps' clues
Take away the cups, the wine, and blow the candles out
Lock up these sleepless doors of your forsaken abode
Not a single soul is going to come here now, not a soul


----------

